# Preposizioni (many examples of use)



## Bella_Italia

Ciao a tutti!

I haven't been doing italian all that long and I still have trouble with prepositions, I know what they mean but have trouble identifying from time to time which should go where. I have a few sentences, I've had a go, I'd just like someone to either confirm them or correct them and explain my errors. I have bolded the prepositions I am referring to. Grazie! 

1. Luisa e' riunita *a *ponte, ma la sua anima rimane divisa

2. La strada era bloccata sia *da* un lato che *dall’*altro

3. Antonio perche' hai messo la salsa *sul *piatto prima *di *pasta

4. *In* piazza si vedevano gli amici che andavano *in *citta'

Grazie!


----------



## araceli

1. Luisa e' riunita sul ponte, ma la sua amica rimane divisa[/color]

2. La strada era bloccata sia *da* un lato che *dall’*altro  

3. Antonio perche' hai messo la salsa *sul *piatto prima *della *pasta

4. *In* piazza si vedevano gli amici che andavano *alla *citta'


Io penso che si scriva così, ma aspetta un´altra risposta (Silvina)
Ha risposto la mia sorella (araceli)


----------



## Pbracc

I don't understand the first sentence, it means nothing to me, by the way it's surely sul ponte, not a ponte 
the others:
La strada era bloccata sia da un lato che dell'altro
Antonio, perché hai messo la salsa nel piatto prima della pasta?
In piazza si vedevano gli amici che andavano in città.


----------



## Bella_Italia

Pbracc said:
			
		

> I don't understand the first sentence, it means nothing to me, by the way it's surely sul ponte, not a ponte


 
Oh sorry I don't know why I typed it that way...it should read "la sua anima" not "la sua amici", it would be "i suoi amici" anyway. Sorry for the confusion, I was reading something else as I typed it, and it obviously rubbed off!

Thanks to everyone for their help though  it is much appreciated.


----------



## Andy38

Ciao a tutti.Qualcuno sa consigliarmi delle regole semplici per non sbagliare le preposizioni in inglese... esempio:I'm going to home (at mi sembra più corretto no?)I stay at home (to non mi suona bene....)I'm looking for... (l'ho sempre tradotto come "pregustare" è corretto?)grazie a tutti voi che perderete tempo con me...


----------



## Akire72

To go home --> senza alcuna preposizione (è un'eccezione)
Stay at home --> at denota lo stato in luogo to il moto a luogo
To Look for --> cercare
To be looking forward to do*ing* sth --> Non vedere l'ora di fare qcs.


----------



## Akire72

P.S. qu nessuno perde tempo con nessuno, siamo tutti amici che volontariamente si mettono a disposizione per gli amici!


----------



## Alberto77

Ciao, se le trovassi, per favore fammi un fischio!  
Scherzo ovviamente... penso non ci sia risposta alla tua richiesta, perchè ogni lingua ha un prorpio utilizzo delle preposizioni, che deriva dall'uso... l'unico modo è studiare ed imparare frasi che le contengano... buon lavoro!
ciao
alb


----------



## Andy38

grazie a tutti...vi giuro che a volte sto su a pensare che preposizione mettere... e naturalmente la frase incespica e cade.


----------



## mateintwo

Andy38 said:


> Ciao a tutti.Qualcuno sa consigliarmi delle regole semplici per non sbagliare le preposizioni in inglese... esempio:I'm going to home (at mi sembra più corretto no?)I stay at home (to non mi suona bene....)I'm looking for... (l'ho sempre tradotto come "pregustare" è corretto?)grazie a tutti voi che perderete tempo con me...


 
I'm looking for = seek = cercare

How about the Italian expressions = Vado dal dottore, Vado da Roberto which to English ears sound crazy since generally *da = from*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Alberto77 said:


> Scherzo ovviamente... penso non ci sia risposta alla tua richiesta, perchè ogni lingua ha un prorpio utilizzo delle preposizioni, che deriva dall'uso... l'unico modo è studiare ed imparare frasi che le contengano... buon lavoro!
> ciao
> alb


I asked my Italian teacher this question two yeas ago from the other perspective (how to learn them i Italian) and received the same answer Alberto gave.  Le preposizioni mi danno tanti fastidi!  

Elisabetta


----------



## ElaineG

Qui ci sono molto esempi:  http://www.fortunecity.com/bally/durrus/153/gramch26.html

Però in inglese come in italiano bisogna fare pratica


----------



## Alxmrphi

Va bene questa frase?:

Un mese *fa* ho incontrato Paola *e* miei vicini.

È un esercizio le parti nero sono quello che devo inserire nella frase per farla ha senso.
Non sono sicuro di "e" prima di "miei vicini", voglio mettere "i", ma poi la frase non ha senso. "ho incontrato Paola i miei vicini", oppure, pensato che abbia senso? (con 'i' invece di 'e')

Grazie.


----------



## Akire72

Alex, *e* non è una preposizione ma una congiunzione. Potresti mettere *dai.*

Un mese *fa  *ho incontrato Paola *dai* miei vicini.

Anche *coi* andrebbe bene, anche se *coi *non si usa più molto, si preferisce dire* con i.*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Se ho bisogno di "dai" nella mia frase, che cosa vuol dire la frase in inglese?

"One month ago I met Paola at my neighbours" ?


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> Se ho bisogno di "dai" nella mia frase, che cosa vuol dire la frase in inglese?
> 
> "One month ago I met Paola at my neighbours" ?


 
Non ci vuole l'apostofo dopo neighbours?


----------



## claudine2006

"One month ago I met Paola at my neighbours" = Un mese *fa *ho incontrato Paola *dai* miei vicini.
Forse vuoi dire:
Un mese fa ho incontrato Paola e i miei vicini.


----------



## Alxmrphi

L'esercizio dice che posso avere solamente una parola per ogni spazio nella frase...

La domanda è "Completate con gli articolo o con le preposizioni semplice e articolate convenienti."

Quest'esercizio è "Un mese <...> ho incontrato Paola <...> miei vicini"


----------



## Akire72

Mmmm, strano perché *fa* è giusto, ma non è né un articolo, né una preposizione, è un avverbio! Mi ci sto scervellando... la seconda è sicuramente *dai*.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Poiché è ha senso (fa), sono felice


----------



## Akire72

Alex_Murphy said:


> Poiché è  ha senso (fa), sono felice


 
Bravo Alex! Secondo me è l'unica cosa che ha senso ma magari c'è qualcun altro che ha un'idea migliore. Ricordati che le preposizioni sono 9 e sono:

DI A DA IN CON SU PER TRA FRA (say it over and over and you will realized that it is a sort of carol).


----------



## Panpan

Akire72 said:


> Non ci vuole l'apostofo dopo neighbours?


Ciao Akire

Si, quando il suffisso -s solo vuole significare plural, non usiamo l'apostrofo
quando vuole significare possessivo si scriva ...'s
e quando significare il plurale e possessivo, si scriva ...s'

SCSU
Panpan


----------



## Akire72

Grazie Panpan, quindi:

I'll be staying at my dad's for the week-end.
I'll be staying at my neighbours' for the week-end.

Dunque la frase di Alex sarebbe:
One month ago I met Paola at my neighbours*'*

Giusto?


----------



## Saoul

Alex_Murphy said:


> L'esercizio dice che posso avere solamente una parola per ogni spazio nella frase...
> 
> La domanda è "Completate con gli articoli o con le preposizioni semplici e articolate adatti/necessari convenienti."
> 
> Quest'esercizio è "Un mese <...> ho incontrato Paola <...> miei vicini"



I think that if they aren't able to use "correct Italian" in the exercises description, they are likely to be unaware that "fa" is an adverb.

Conveniente è un false friend di convenient e in Italiano non ha senso in quella frase. Conveniente in Italiano ha generalmente il significato di "economico". 

Hope this helps.
Saoul


----------



## Alxmrphi

Woops, I typed it wrong, it is "articoli"..

Akire, I didn't use that apostrophe, it was quotation marks

"In a sentence like this"
all'inizio E alla fine, to quote the phrase, to show it's not me saying it.

Capisci?


----------



## Saoul

But you should have, shouldn't you Alex?

I met you at my neighbours' 

I think this is what Erika is trying to get, and now, what I'm trying to get, too.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Fine, I am wrong again *blows up the balloons and throws a party*.
You've dragged it out of me agggaaaiiin Saoul.

But yeah, I didn't realise that, because it didn't have an object after it, it wasn't obvious to me, I think I'll blame the 'just got up' situation


----------



## Saoul

Erika's merit, not mine, mate.


----------



## Akire72

Chatty guys 

I think the correct sentence should be:

"<...> mese fa ho incontrato Paola <...> miei vicini"
Un= articolo indeterminativo
dai= preposizione articolata (da+i)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> I think that if they aren't able to use "correct Italian" in the exercises description, they are likely to be unaware that "fa" is an adverb.



You got it, Boss..
They likely call every word shorter than three letters as preposition.


----------



## Saoul

Which I don't think is the exact definition of preposition, isn't it?


----------



## Akire72

Partly because a preposition if "articolata" can be a 4-letter word : (dalla/della/sulla)


----------

